# Fire truck and coyotes



## alleyyooper (Aug 30, 2019)

I am walking out to let the dogs out into their outside pens till I go out after breakfast to walk them. I am about half way there when I hear the fire truck turn the corner a mile and a half away. As it crosses the cross road a half mile away my dogs start their it hurts our hearing whining and howling. 

Then the coyotes in the woods back behind us let loose with their howling and whining.


So now I know they are still back there and make a note to my self to see if any of the guys want to come this evening and give it a try.

Tom told us that he isn’t buying summer fur unless it has a reddish color as that is what is being bought by the parka maker.



Make several calls and about all my favorite stand bys are busy, till I come to Mike. He is ready to come and see if we can collect some coyotes but I have to go fishing with him on the bay soon or the river some night. I agree to take him up on the river fishing trip soon as I have a hankering for some fresh fish.


We arrange for him to arrive around 7:00 so we will have almost two hours for day lite before dark to get set up, let the woods calm down then start calling the last 45 minutes of the day.

I spent the rest of the day making sure the batteries in the caller are up to snuff. Even took the Swift out to my range and poped 3 rounds off at my bottle cap, Nailed it.


Mike arrived at 6:30 all geeked up and ready to see my woods for the first time. I try to ungeek him telling him that as we walk the ridge back you can see all of my woods since it is mature Oaks, Cherry’s and some Maples plus a few Bass woods. There are a couple places where you can stand on the ridge and even see across the new property to the horse pasture fence.


Now we can silently slip into the woods and figure out where we will set ups the callers, decoys and where we will wait.

We chose to drop the callers, decoys off just up the hill from the creek crossing then walk back to a clump of oaks with big bases where we can see across to the horse pasture fence and it is fairly open along the creek.


We ran the callers 30 minutes with out seeing any thing except a doe with twins across the way. I started putting my things together to leave and Mike signed wait another 10 minutes. 

We could have left at the 30 minute mark as nothing showed in the extra 10 minutes.

Mike said later he though the coyotes may have been hesitant to come in to the woods as open as they are and my walking the dogs there leaves a lot of scent.


Could be right but we have had them run in several times before.


 Al


----------



## Deleted member 150358 (Aug 30, 2019)

Used to be a guy trapping them out here but he got the nieghbor dog (bayed until his owner released him) so that ended. Trapper since passed away. Doesn't seem to be much hunting of them. Dogs bother more than they do. Train passing reveals their general location. 

5 were in my yard 1 morning last week so it's probably time to thin the buggers out a little.


----------



## sb47 (Aug 30, 2019)

There is a land fill just 500 yards from my property when the sirens go off so do they. It sounds like there 50 of them hauling and yipping.


----------



## Ted Jenkins (Sep 2, 2019)

One guidline for California residents is that any fire arm must not be discharged within a 1/4 mile of any roadway. Of course certain conditions apply. So shooting a coyote near any residencial area is forbidden. Trapping and crossbow or convential bow is more acceptable. Occasionally several of them pass by my house. Now and then a cougar makes him or her self known along my creek. Our resident bear comes down our road consistently on trash night, but does nothing but rip open trash cans some times and then waits for the next trash day. Thanks


----------



## esshup (Sep 3, 2019)

Ted Jenkins said:


> One guidline for California residents is that any fire arm must not be discharged within a 1/4 mile of any roadway. Of course certain conditions apply. So shooting a coyote near any residencial area is forbidden. Trapping and crossbow or convential bow is more acceptable. Occasionally several of them pass by my house. Now and then a cougar makes him or her self known along my creek. Our resident bear comes down our road consistently on trash night, but does nothing but rip open trash cans some times and then waits for the next trash day. Thanks



You need to buy a big bore air gun. Then you can whack some of those 'yotes.


----------



## sb47 (Sep 3, 2019)

esshup said:


> You need to buy a big bore air gun. Then you can whack some of those 'yotes.


Black powder guns are not fire arms and even felons can have them. No permits or background checks needed. With inline black powder rifles and the invention of powder pellets make reloading fairly quick.


----------



## alleyyooper (Sep 3, 2019)

Michigan it seems you can hunt from the edge of a road as long as you are not in or near anything motorized.

Isn't a big to have premasured loose charges for a Black powder rifle for quicker reloading either.

 Al


----------



## Huskybill (Sep 6, 2019)

When I first purchased the 7+acres in vt in ‘86 in the wilds of the green mountains that borders on two sides of the national forest that’s inbetween surgarbush valley and killington to the south. My forest go up that far to canada.

Now I setup a 21’ lark trailer with extra bunks, woodstove, were up there with my family. I have one of the cleanest outhouses anyone has ever seen. No one will use it till they see how clean it is. We’re ready for bed, lights out. The coyotes start running the valley howling end to end. The poor kids ask what’s that? My kids were small back then. I asked if anyone needs to go to the bathroom everyone said they’ll wait till morning I just laughed. One time we’re hunting my brother came running out of the outhouse with his pants around his ankles saying a mouse ran up his leg, I wish I had pics, another time we always go armed at night when going to the outhouse. I’m in the middle of blackbear country where the most kills are. Again my brothers in the outhouse and a coyote is scratching at the door. He’s yelling from the inside. Lol

My son is thinning the area in vt from blow downs and has a big bonfire at night. He says a baby fisher ran up to them being curious. Then he ran away.


----------



## Ted Jenkins (Sep 7, 2019)

sb47 said:


> Black powder guns are not fire arms and even felons can have them. No permits or background checks needed. With inline black powder rifles and the invention of powder pellets make reloading fairly quick.




That is a very great concept. Good to know. I do like some archery both bow and cross bow. If I am very stealthy I can get a shot off. Thanks


----------

